# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Το ψυγειο μου κανει θορυβο...

## aletheod

Εχω ενα ψυγειο fujico εδω και 5 χρονια (μονό,δλδ το μικρο) και ενω του εκανα αποψυξη συνεχιζει να μαζευει χιονι στην εσωτερικη πλατη( εσωτερικα του ψυγειου) και στο μικρο καταψυκτη(που βρισκεται στο επανω μερος)..Στην πισω μερια του ψυγειου εχει ενα κουτι σιδερενιο και παραπερα ενα σωληνακι τοποθετημενο πανω απο ενα μεταλλικο σαν κουτι..Θυμαμαι καποια στιγμη ειχε κατι σαν νερο(σαν να εσταζε το σωληνακι μεσα στο κουτι) και μαζεψα το νερο με μια πετσετα.Εκτοτε δεν εχει σταξει ξανα υγρο..Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο για το θορυβο που κανει(ενα συνεχομενο βουητο,πολυ ενοχλητικο)...αν και εχω το θερμοστατη στο ενα ψυχει καλα..Βεβαια τωρα που πιανει χιονι και παγο η πορτα του καταψυκτη δεν κλεινει καλα,θα πρεπει να αφαιρω τον παγο για να κλεισει...Τι μπορει να φταιει??
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας...

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ... μηπως δεν πατανε καλα τα λαστιχα που υπαρχουν στις πορτες? για το βουητο που λες... το πιο πιθανο ειναι να παραγεται απο την συμπιεστη(ειναι ενα μαυρο στρογγυλοπο πραγμα στο πισω κατω μερος του ψυγειου) δες αν ο ηχος προερχαιτε απο εκει η αν εχει μεσα στο ψυγειο κανεναν ανεμιστηρα που προκαλει τον θορυβο...επισης βουητο πολλες φορες παραγεται οταν δεν ειναι σωστα εντοιχισμενο ενα ψυγειο...για το σωληνακι που λες για να καταλαβουμε καλητερα αν μπορεις ανεβασε καμια φοτο.. αν και νομιζω μιλας για το αισθητιριο του θερμοστατη..

----------


## solarcon

Πρέπει να βρεις αρχικά από πού προέρχεται αυτός ο θόρυβος…

  Υπάρχουν τρία σημεία από πού προσδιορίζουν την πηγή του θορύβου στο ψυγείο:

  Α. Εσωτερικά του ψυγείου. Δηλαδή ο θόρυβος να προέρχεται από το ανεμιστήρα.

  Β. Από το πίσω μέρος ( πλάτη ) του ψυγείου. Εδώ μπορεί ο θόρυβος να προέρχεται 
  είτε από τον compressor, είτε από το χρονιστή απόψυξης, είτε από την μονάδα του συμπυκνωτή.

  Γ. Στο κάτω μέρος του ψυγείου. Εδώ ο θόρυβος μπορεί να προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι το δοχείο περισυλλογής του υγρού δεν  εδράζεται σωστά.

----------


## aletheod

* "ειναι να παραγεται απο την συμπιεστη(ειναι ενα μαυρο στρογγυλοπο πραγμα στο πισω κατω μερος του ψυγειου"*
     Nαι, ναι!! απο εκει ερχεται ο θορυβος..!! θα προσπαθησω να βαλω φωτο,αν μπορω απο το κινητο..τωρα που κοιταξα παλι πισω απο το ψυγειο ,χαμηλα, βγαινει το σωληνακι(σιδερενιο) απο το στρογγυλο μαυρο πραγμα,επισης βγαινει ενα πλαστικο σωληνακι σαν απο το ψυγειο ΚΑΙ επισης απο το στρογγυλο μαυρο πραγμα βγαινει ενα πιο λεπτο σωληνακι το οποιο κανει ενα σπιραλ(μεσα στο μεταλλικο,σαν κουτι,(που προανεφερα στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα) και η  ακρη του σπιραλ ,ενα σωληνακι σιδερενιο καταληγει  σαν μαυρο σιδερενιο,διχτυ να το πω,πισω στην πλατη του ψυγειου!! Ελπιζω να μην τα λεω πολυ μπερδευτικα.

----------


## aletheod

*. Στο κάτω μέρος του ψυγείου. Εδώ ο θόρυβος μπορεί να προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι το δοχείο περισυλλογής του υγρού δεν εδράζεται σωστά*.
Τωρα ειδα το μνμ..το δοχειο στο οποιο ειναι και το σπιραλ μεσα και απο πανω του κρεμεται ο σιδερενιος σωληνας και ο πλαστικος σωληνας ειναι αδειο

----------


## Nemmesis

το μοτερ κοβει καθολου? εννοω οτι σταματαει ποτε το βουητο? για αν δεν κοβει σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να πιασει θερμοκρασια γιατι δεν πατανε σωστα τα λαστιχα της πορτας με αποτελεσμα και το μοτερ να ζοριζεται και αν μαζευετε ευκολα παγος γυρω απο την πορτα...

----------


## aletheod

015.jpg016.jpg018.jpg017.jpg014.jpg019.jpg

----------


## aletheod

Το μοτερ δεν κοβει καθολου,ειναι συνεχης ο θορυβος.Τα λαστικα της "κεντρικης" πορτας δειχνουν να πατανε καλα. Υπαρχει καποιο κολπο να το ελεγξω? οπτικα παντως μου φαινεται πως εφαπτουν καλα τα λαστιχα.

----------


## solarcon

Ναι είναι απλό. Παρατήρησε εάν την ώρα που κλείνεις το ψυγείο, σβήνει το φωτάκι. Αν παραμένει αναμμένο, τότε έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## aletheod

Παρατηρησα πως κλεινοντας την πορτα σβηνει το λαμπακι..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ναι είναι απλό. Παρατήρησε εάν την ώρα που κλείνεις το ψυγείο, σβήνει το φωτάκι. Αν παραμένει αναμμένο, τότε έχεις πρόβλημα.



το λαμπακι σβηνει 2-3 εκατοστα πριν κλεισει σωστα η πορτα.. αρα δεν ειναι σωστο κριτιριο για να δουμε αν κλεινει σωστα η πορτα...

----------


## aletheod

Θα επανελθω αυριο..
       Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας εως τωρα!

----------


## solarcon

> το λαμπακι σβηνει 2-3 εκατοστα πριν κλεισει σωστα η πορτα.. αρα δεν  ειναι σωστο κριτιριο για να δουμε αν κλεινει σωστα η πορτα...



 Σωστή παρατήρηση – λάθος συμπέρασμα. Το λάστιχο του ψυγείου, τη στιγμή που κλείνει η πόρτα, ωθεί ένα μπουτόν για να κλείσει η φωτεινή λυχνία που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου. Αν είναι φθαρμένο το λάστιχο δεν μπορεί να κλείσει η λυχνία και παραμένει ανοικτή

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σωστή παρατήρηση – λάθος συμπέρασμα. Το λάστιχο του ψυγείου, τη στιγμή που κλείνει η πόρτα, ωθεί ένα μπουτόν για να κλείσει η φωτεινή λυχνία που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου. Αν είναι φθαρμένο το λάστιχο δεν μπορεί να κλείσει η λυχνία και παραμένει ανοικτή



δεν παταει το λαστιχο τον διακοπτη...

----------


## solarcon

Δηλαδή ; Πατάει ο διακόπτης το λάστιχο ;

Πριν συνεχίσεις, να ξέρεις κάτι για εμένα .... :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9TpPA_5Aik

----------


## kosg

Αλεξάνδρα
Στο άσπρο δοχείο που φαίνεται στις φωτό δίπλα από τον συμπιεστή(μαύρο κουτί), *πρέπει* να υπάρχει νερό για να ψύχει τα σωληνάκια υψηλής πίεσης, που καταλήγουν στους εξατμιστές(δηλ. τις "πλάκες" που απορροφούν θερμότητα από τον εσωτερικό χώρο του ψυγείου).
Το σωληνάκι που βρίσκεται πάνω απ' αυτό το δοχείο και στάζει νερό, μην σε ανησυχεί, γιατί είναι η αποχέτευση του ψυγείου και στάζει νερό όταν λειώνει ο πάγος από τους εξατμιστές συντήρησης-κατάψυξης.
Δοκίμασε να γεμίσεις νερό το δοχείο, και παρατήρησε αν θα αλλάξει ο θόρυβος!
Επίσης, παρατήρησε αν ο θόρυβος που κάνει το ψυγείο είναι δυνατότερος στο ξεκίνημα και σταδιακά χαμηλώνει, ή αν θόρυβος είναι συνέχεια σταθερός.

----------


## Nemmesis

... το πλαστικο μερος της πορτας παταει τον διακοπτη.. και μην επιμενεις οτι αν σβινει το φως του ψυγειου τα λαστιχα ειναι μια χαρα...

edit

----------


## solarcon

Τι είναι η Daikin; μάντρα με αυτοκίνητα ; και αν πάρω τηλέφωνο τι θα του πω ; ξέρεις έναν που τον λένε Nemmesis ;

Αναφέρεις ότι είσαι 23 χρονών. Είσαι τόσο καλός ώστε η εταιρεία σου να βασίζεται σε εσένα ; Μπράβο...
Στην ηλικία σου άλλοι δεν έχουν πάει φαντάροι. ;Eσυ πότε πρόλαβες και τα έκανες ολα δεν ξέρω...





> το πλαστικο μερος της πορτα παταει τον διακοπτη..



Έτσι είναι. Απλώς δεν κατάλαβα προηγουμένος τι έγραφες. Έχεις μια δυσκολία στη έκφραση και στην     ορθογραφία φαίνεται...



> σβινει



,



> κριτιριο



,



> το πλαστικο μερος της πορτα παταει τον διακοπτη..



 ;;;

----------


## Nemmesis

Οκ... αφού αυτό μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις... Καταρχας εδώ υπάρχει ολόκληρο το πραγματικό μου όνομα 
Εσύ είσαι της δουλειάς και δεν ξέρεις τι είναι η Daikin?
Η Daikin είναι κολοσσός στον κλιματισμό άρα σημαίνει ότι δουλεύω με ψυκτικό... άρα είμαι μέσα στην δουλειά.. και ναι για τέτοιες απλές δουλειές σε εμένα βασίζονται... 
εγώ με λάθος γραφή λέω το σωστό...εσύ με τα σωστά ορθογραφημένα μηνύματα σου λες ότι το λάστιχο πατάει τον διακόπτη και επειδή δεν σου αρέσει που σε διορθώνω μου λες να προσέχω πως σου απαντάω μέσω ενός τραγουδιού του Ζαγοραίου... ελπίζω τώρα που έκανα 2λεπτα παραπάνω να γράψω το μήνυμα βάζοντας και τόνους να μου πεις κάτι που έχει αξία και να παραδεχτείς ότι ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΡΤΑΣ...

υστερόγραφο: ακόμα δεν πήγα φαντάρος, σπουδάζω και δουλεύω

----------


## antonis_p

> Το μοτερ δεν κοβει καθολου,ειναι συνεχης ο θορυβος.Τα λαστικα της "κεντρικης" πορτας δειχνουν να πατανε καλα. Υπαρχει καποιο κολπο να το ελεγξω? οπτικα παντως μου φαινεται πως εφαπτουν καλα τα λαστιχα.



γειτόνισσα, αν το ψυγείο δεν κόψει καθόλου σημαίνει πως δεν φτάνει ποτέ στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία.

1) ψυκτικό υγρό
2) πόρτα που δεν κλείνει σωστά
3) πολύς πάγος

μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

Υπάρχει κόλπο, με την πόρτα κλειστή, περνάει ένα φύλλο χαρτί; δοκίμασε γύρω γύρω την πόρτα.

----------

lepouras (14-02-11), 

Nemmesis (13-02-11)

----------


## solarcon

Αποσύρω το τελευταίο μνμ.

----------


## Nemmesis

(με την σειρα μου και εγω)
εγώ απλά διόρθωσα ένα λαθάκι  για να μην ψάχνει τζάμπα η Αλεξάνδρα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> γειτόνισσα, αν το ψυγείο δεν κόψει καθόλου σημαίνει πως δεν φτάνει ποτέ στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία.
> 
> 1) ψυκτικό υγρό
> 2) πόρτα που δεν κλείνει σωστά
> 3) πολύς πάγος
> 
> μου διαφεύγει κάτι;
> 
> Υπάρχει κόλπο, με την πόρτα κλειστή, περνάει ένα φύλλο χαρτί; δοκίμασε γύρω γύρω την πόρτα.



πολυ σωστα..

----------


## antonis_p

> πολυ σωστα..



thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## navar

πάντως παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον το στα θέματα με βλαβες σε ψυγεία/κουζίνες, συνήθως τα πόστ είναι 4-5 !
αν όμως είναι θύλή ο κάτοχος , το ενδιαφέρον πολλαπλασιάζεται !

τουλάχιστον είμαστε ιππότες !

----------


## aletheod

> πολυ σωστα..



  Παναγιωτη καλημερα!
  Εκανα το κολπο με το χαρτι,ειμαι τελειως ασχετη μη με παρεξηγησεις διοτι,ενω ηταν κλειστη η πορτα προσπαθησα να χωρεσω το χαρτι αλλα δεν περνουσε καθολου μεσα.Αυτη ηταν η 1η δοκιμη.Στη 2η δοκιμη ανοιξα την πορτα εβαλα το χαρτι,εκλεισα την πορτα και τοτε το χαρτι μπορουσα να το συρω πανω κατω.Αυτο σημαινει πως δεν εφαπτει καλα το λαστιχο?
*  1) ψυκτικό υγρό
  2) πόρτα που δεν κλείνει σωστά
  3) πολύς πάγος*
Ψυκτικο υγρο: θα πρεπει να ελεγξω καπου αν υπαρχει αυτο το υγρο?
 Πορτα που δεν κλεινει σωστα: ειπαμε με το χαρτι
 Πολυ παγο: εχει μαζεψει παγο και χιονι το ψυγειο μου αλλα η πορτα δειχνει οτι κλεινει καλα

----------


## aletheod

*





 Αρχικό μήνυμα από kosg


Αλεξάνδρα
Στο άσπρο δοχείο που φαίνεται ...σταθερός.



*
 Ωραια,λοιπον θα κανω και μια αποψυξη,θα βαλω νερο στο δοχειο,(το οποιο ειχε παλαιοτερα νερο και νομισα πως επρεπε να αδειασω  :frown: ,απ΄οτι φαινεται κακος το αδειασα) και θα επανελθω αυριο να σας πω τι εγινε..

----------


## aletheod

*Το site ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και πολυ χρησιμο* :Smile: 
  Δεν περιμενα πως θα ειχα τοση βοηθεια και θελω να σας ευχαριστησω ολους ! 
  Θα επανελθω αυριο να σας πω τι συνεχεια αφου κανω αποψυξη και βαλω νερο στο δοχειο..

----------


## j kalai

> Ωραια,λοιπον θα κανω και μια αποψυξη,θα βαλω νερο στο δοχειο,(το οποιο ειχε παλαιοτερα νερο και νομισα πως επρεπε να αδειασω ,απ΄οτι φαινεται κακος το αδειασα) και θα επανελθω αυριο να σας πω τι εγινε..



Με το νερο δεν θα πετυχεις τιποτα. Το δοχειο αυτο υπαρχει απλα και μονο για να εξατμιζει το νερο που βγαινει απο την συντηρηση.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλημέρα
  ένα  ψυγείο  για  να  κάνει  θόρυβο  μπορεί  να  έχει σπασμένο  ελατήριο  ανάρτησης  του  συμπιεστή  που  βρίσκεται  μέσα  στο  μαύρο  κέλυφος  που  υπάρχει  πίσω  και  κάτω 
   ένα  ψυγείο  δεν  σταματά  και  από  χαλασμένο  θερμοστάτη.

  ένας  ασφαλής  έλεγχος  της  επαφής  του  λάστιχου  με το  πλαίσιο    είναι :φακός  ανοικτός  μέσα  στο  ψυγείο  και  έλεγχος  εάν  «φωτίζει»  κάποια  πλευρά , ιδιαίτερη  προσοχή  στις  γωνίες.

----------


## jimk

:W00t:  :W00t:  περιμενα να δω κατι με ψυγεια....xaxaxax




> Δηλαδή ; Πατάει ο διακόπτης το λάστιχο ;
> 
> Πριν συνεχίσεις, να ξέρεις κάτι για εμένα ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9TpPA_5Aik

----------


## FILMAN

> πάντως παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον το στα θέματα με βλαβες σε ψυγεία/κουζίνες, συνήθως τα πόστ είναι 4-5 !
> αν όμως είναι θύλή ο κάτοχος , το ενδιαφέρον πολλαπλασιάζεται !
> 
> τουλάχιστον είμαστε ιππότες !



Μπα, τα ποστ πολλαπλασιάζονται όταν σκάει μύτη ο παντογνώστης solarcon! Κατά περίεργο τρόπο στο δικό μου ψυγείο μπορώ να δω το λαμπάκι να σβήνει καθώς κλείνω την πόρτα. Αλλά, φαντάζομαι, αν το βλέπω να σβήνει, τότε το ψυγείο είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό...

----------


## blueriver

Αλεξάνδρα φώναξε καλύτερα ένα ψυκτικό να στο κοιτάξει,γιατι εδώ οι περισσοτεροι ειναι μαστροχαλαστές   :W00t:  δεν ειναι ψυκτικοι δηλαδη,αλλα ηλεκτρολογοι-ηλεκτρονικοι προσπαθουν βεβαια να δωσουν τα φωτα τους ,αλλα τρέχα και γύρευε που λεμε,και θα σε μπερδεψουν περισσοτερο.
Ο καλύτερος εκανε απόψυξη βγάζοντας την μπριζα απο το ψυγειο,και ο χειροτερος προσπαθησε  να βρει που ειναι η οπή γιά να αλλαξει παραφλού απο το ψυγείο  :Lol: .

Κανενας μαστροχαλαστής δεν ανεφερε οτι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι η ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα ,που  σε αποτομες μεταβολες της τασης υπερτασης συνηθως λογο ηλεκτρονικου  κυκλωματος χαλαει σχετικα ευκολα ειδικα σε υπερτασεις (λογο δικτυου της Δεη ,κεραυνων κ.τ.λ),καλο ειναι να βαλεις αργοτερα και ενα προστατευτικο υπερτασης στην  μπριζα του ψυγειου ,και μαλλον πας για ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα,αλλα αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα οτι και να λεμε εδω ειναι ετσι να χουμε να λεμε και να μπερδευουμαι ακομα περισσοτερο


ΥΓ : Δεν θέλω μαστροχαλαστέικα σχόλια προς θεού.  :Lol:

----------


## Nemmesis

Kαι ηρθες εσυ να μας σωσεις???

----------


## blueriver

> Kαι ηρθες εσυ να μας σωσεις???



Και ειπα δεν θελω μαστροχαλαστεικα σχολια ,και τσουπ πεταγεται ο χασομέρης Παναγιώτης  :Lol:  να απαντησει .

<<Κανενας μαστροχαλαστής δεν ανεφερε οτι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι η  ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα ,που  σε αποτομες μεταβολες της τασης υπερτασης  συνηθως λογο ηλεκτρονικου  κυκλωματος χαλαει σχετικα ευκολα ειδικα σε  υπερτασεις (λογο δικτυου της Δεη ,κεραυνων κ.τ.λ),καλο ειναι να βαλεις  αργοτερα και ενα προστατευτικο υπερτασης στην  μπριζα του ψυγειου ,και  μαλλον πας για ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα,αλλα αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα οτι και να λεμε εδω ειναι ετσι να χουμε να λεμε και να μπερδευουμαι ακομα περισσοτερο>>

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη οι πλακέτες δεν είθισται να κάνουν θόρυβο...

----------


## blueriver

> Γιάννη οι πλακέτες δεν είθισται να κάνουν θόρυβο...



Φιλλιπα το εχω δει και αυτο λογο πλακετας να δημιουργει θορυβο στο ξαφνικο καθε 2-3 ωρες σαν να ρεταρει ιχ σταματημενο στο ρελαντι

----------


## FILMAN

Δύσκολο το βλέπω!

----------


## antonis_p

> Ο καλύτερος εκανε απόψυξη βγάζοντας την μπριζα απο το ψυγείο,



τον πρώτο χρόνο που δούλεψα σαν ψυκτικός και αμέσως μετά από τη σχολή, έμαθα από τους παλιότερους πως ο καλύτερος τρόπος και πιο αξιόπιστος για να κάνεις απόψυξη είναι να το βγάλεις από την πρίζα. Εκείνη την εποχή τα ψυγεία είχαν ένα κόκκινο κουμπάκι στον θερμοστάτη που το πατούσες και έβγαινε ξανά μόνο του όταν πλέον η θερμοκρασία είχε ανέβει πάνω από αυτή του πάγου. Ενίοτε αυτό κολλούσε, προφανώς σε παλιά ψυγεία. Αυτά λίγο πριν το '90. Αν και τα ψυγεία βελτιώθηκαν και την κάνουν αυτόματα, αυτή η παλιά συνήθεια μου έμεινε.

----------


## kosg

> Κανενας μαστροχαλαστής δεν ανεφερε οτι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι η ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα ,που σε αποτομες μεταβολες της τασης υπερτασης συνηθως λογο ηλεκτρονικου κυκλωματος χαλαει σχετικα ευκολα ειδικα σε υπερτασεις (λογο δικτυου της Δεη ,κεραυνων κ.τ.λ)



"Κλασσική περίπτωση βλάβης" ...που έλεγε ο Τσάκωνας στις ταινίες του... :hahahha:

----------


## blueriver

> "Κλασσική περιπτώση περίπτωση βλάβης" ...που έλεγε ο Τσάκωνας στις ταινίες του...



Ti μου θυμισες ρε Κώστα + 1000   :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Ολοι κανουμε τον απιστευτο Τσακωνα εκ του μακρόθεν,γιαυτο λεω <<αλλα αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα οτι και να λεμε εδω ειναι ετσι να χουμε να λεμε και να μπερδευουμαι ακομα περισσοτερο>>

----------


## Nemmesis

> Και ειπα δεν θελω μαστροχαλαστεικα σχολια ,και τσουπ πεταγεται ο χασομέρης Παναγιώτης  να απαντησει .
> 
> <<Κανενας μαστροχαλαστής δεν ανεφερε οτι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι η  ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα ,που  σε αποτομες μεταβολες της τασης υπερτασης  συνηθως λογο ηλεκτρονικου  κυκλωματος χαλαει σχετικα ευκολα ειδικα σε  υπερτασεις (λογο δικτυου της Δεη ,κεραυνων κ.τ.λ),καλο ειναι να βαλεις  αργοτερα και ενα προστατευτικο υπερτασης στην  μπριζα του ψυγειου ,και  μαλλον πας για ηλεκτρονικη πλακετα,αλλα αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα οτι και να λεμε εδω ειναι ετσι να χουμε να λεμε και να μπερδευουμαι ακομα περισσοτερο>>



xaxaxaxaxaxax.... α και κατι κατι ακομα... χαχαχα
να τρεμει η πρακετα και βουηζει ολα το ψυγειο... τι ειναι αυτα που λες???? ακομα και το ρελε να τρεμοεπεζε οπως λες.. στην χειροτερη θα εκοβε και θα εδινε στον συμπιεστη ταση.. αυτο θα ειχα σας αποτελεσμα να βγει απο θερμικο το μοτερ.. (δεν σου λεω γιατι μπας και το καταλαβεις απο μονος σου..)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φιλλιπα το εχω δει και αυτο λογο πλακετας να δημιουργει θορυβο στο ξαφνικο καθε 2-3 ωρες σαν να ρεταρει ιχ σταματημενο στο ρελαντι



αυτο ειναι γιατι κοβει και δινει στο μοτερ εντολη με αποτελεσμα αυτο να ρεταρει... φανταζομαι εκεινη την στιγμη εβγαινε εκτος το μοτερ απο το θερμικο του και μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα ξεκινουσε κανονικα..

----------


## blueriver

> xaxaxaxaxaxax.... α και κατι κατι ακομα... χαχαχα
> να τρεμει η πρακετα και βουηζει ολα το ψυγειο... τι ειναι αυτα που λες???? ακομα και το ρελε να τρεμοεπεζε οπως λες.. στην χειροτερη θα εκοβε και θα εδινε στον συμπιεστη ταση.. αυτο θα ειχα σας αποτελεσμα να βγει απο θερμικο το μοτερ.. (δεν σου λεω γιατι μπας και το καταλαβεις απο μονος σου..)



Αχαχούχα χα  :Laugh: ,συνεχιζεται ο γέλωτας βλεπω .

Μεσιέ Παναγιωτή : Δεν υπαρχει μονο ρελες στην πλακέτα ,υπαρχει και controller οπου περιξ καποιο smd που ειναι ευεσθητο μπορει να βραχυκυκλωνει στιγμιαια,με την συνεπεια που ξερεις.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αχαχούχα χα ,συνεχιζεται ο γέλωτας βλεπω .
> 
> Μεσιέ Παναγιωτή : Δεν υπαρχει μονο ρελες στην πλακέτα ,υπαρχει και controller οπου περιξ καποιο smd που ειναι ευεσθητο μπορει να βραχυκυκλωνει στιγμιαια,με την συνεπεια που ξερεις.



το οτι η Αλεξανδρα λεει οτι το βουητο ειναι συνεχομαινο εσενα δεν σου λεει κατι??? οτι το ψυγειο γεμιζει παγο εσενα δεν σου λεει κατι...

----------


## kosg

> Ολοι κανουμε τον απιστευτο Τσακωνα εκ του μακρόθεν,γιαυτο λεω <<αλλα αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα οτι και να λεμε εδω ειναι ετσι να χουμε να λεμε και να μπερδευουμαι ακομα περισσοτερο>>



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!
Έαν δεν γίνει "διάγνωση" ...εκ του σύνεγγυς από τον αρμόδιο τεχνικό, η βλάβη δεν αποκαθίσταται!
Όσο για τις γνώμες των μαστροχαλαστών(και γω μαστροχαλαστής είμαι :Lol: ), δίνουν ίσως(?) μια πρώτη εικόνα, για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.
Το forum δεν νομίζω να είναι " *Τηλεβλαβική Εταιρεία*"...και πάντοτε τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει ένας *αρμόδιος τεχνικός* που θα δει από κοντά το πρόβλημα!

----------


## antonis_p

Έχουν βγει τα μαχαίρια για το συμπιεστή της Αλεξάνδρας .....

Αν ήταν το ψυγείο του Μήτσου θα είχε ακούσει "και τί είναι εδώ ρε Μήτσο, επισκευες πλυντηρίων - ψυγείων; Εδώ κάνουμε υψηλή ραπτική!!!"

----------


## leosedf

Παρακαλώ μείνετε εντός θέματος και χωρίς προσβολές.

----------


## xmaze

Το ψυγειο μαζευει απο μέσα πάχνη για 3 λόγους.
1. Δεν κλεινει σωστα η πορτα και το λαμπακι δεν είναι σίγουρη ένδειξη για την ορθη λειτουργία της πόρτας, τουλαχιστον στα περισσοτερα ψυγεία.
2. Ο χρήστης εισαγει συστιματικα ζεστά φαγητά στο ψυγείο
3. Ο εσωτερικός θερμοστάτης εϊναι σε μεγάλη σκάλα.

Οταν το ψυγείο μαζευει πάχνη τότε αυτο το στρωμα πάγου εμποδίζει την σωστή μεταφορά θερμότητας προς όλον τον χώρο του ψυγείου με αποτέλεσμα την συνεχή λειτουργία του ψυγείου μέχρι να πέσει η θερμοκρασία. Αποτέλεσμα θόρυβος. υπερκατανάλωση ρευματος και μέχρι και κάψιμο του μοτερ. 
Ο ηχος μπορεί να ωφείλεται και στην συνεχή λειτουργία του ψυγείου σε συνδυασμό με την κακής ποιοτητας κατασκευης.

----------


## Nemmesis

ακριβως!!!!

----------


## aletheod

Διαβασα τα μηνυματα σας,για αλλη μια φορα σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## jeronimo

Μήπως καθάρισες ποτέ το χιόνι η πάγο με μαχαίρι και κατά λάθος πλήγωσες το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη ;  αυτό το ρωτώ γιατί λες ότι το μοτέρ συμπιεστής δεν σταματά ποτέ.
Βέβαια αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τον θόρυβο, αλά αν δουλεύει συνέχεια είναι ενοχλητικό και ασύμφορο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μήπως καθάρισες ποτέ το χιόνι η πάγο με μαχαίρι και κατά λάθος πλήγωσες το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη ; αυτό το ρωτώ γιατί λες ότι το μοτέρ συμπιεστής δεν σταματά ποτέ.
> Βέβαια αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τον θόρυβο, αλά αν δουλεύει συνέχεια είναι ενοχλητικό και ασύμφορο.



θα συνεχιζε να πιανει παγο ομως?

----------


## lepouras

να ρωτήσω αν και κάτι λίγα κοίταξα δεν το βρήκα στο γουγλε . έχει (η έστω είχε) και αυτόματη  απόψυξη το ψυγείο?

----------


## antonis_p

> θα συνεχιζε να πιανει παγο ομως?



είπε πως πιθανολογεί πως κοπηκε το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη, άρα ο θερμοστάτης μένει για πάντα "κλειστός", σε θέση ON οπότε θα δουλεύει για πάντα και φυσικά θα μαζέψει άπειρο πάγο.

----------


## antonis_p

> είπε πως πιθανολογεί πως κοπηκε το σωληνάκι του θερμοστάτη, άρα ο θερμοστάτης μένει για πάντα "κλειστός", σε θέση ON οπότε θα δουλεύει για πάντα και φυσικά θα μαζέψει άπειρο πάγο.



μπορεί να συμβει και το ακριβώς ανάποδο, μετά "μου 'ρθε"

normal on, normal close κλπ

----------


## jeronimo

Με κάλυψε ο Αντώνης ανάλογα με τον τύπο του θερμοστάτη αν κοπή το σωληνάκι είναι πιθανόν να δουλεύει συνέχεια

----------


## Nemmesis

ο θερμοστατης λειτουργει με την συστολη διαστολη του αεριου μεσα του.. αρα οσα ψυχεται το σωληνακι του θερμοστατι τοσο πεφτει η πιεση μεσα... ετσι κατω απο καποιο οριο κοβει ο θερμοστατης... αν κοπει το σωληνακι πεφτει η πιεση τελειως αρα ο θερμοστατης νομιζει οτι εχει πιασει θερμοκρασια και κοβει..

----------


## Nemmesis

μπορει ομως να υπαρχουν και μοντελα που οντως οταν κοπουν να δινουν συνεχεια. εμενα παντος δεν μου εχει τυχει.. και μου φαινεται και λογικο μεχρι τωρα..

----------


## antonis_p

> μπορει ομως να υπαρχουν και μοντελα που οντως οταν κοπουν να δινουν συνεχεια. εμενα παντος δεν μου εχει τυχει.. και μου φαινεται και λογικο μεχρι τωρα..



http://www.hammfg.com/pages/s8_clima...thermostat.htm

----------


## Nemmesis

μα εγω δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν normal open ή normal close θερμοστατες... καταρχας ο ορος normal open και normal close ειναι καπως λαθος για θερμοστατες... σαν normal κατασταση θεωρειται οταν ο θερμοστατης βρισκεται σε θερμοκρασια κατω απο την θερμοκρασια που εχουμε ρυθμισει τον θερμοστατη...
αρα οι normal close ειναι για θερμανση και οι normal open για ψυξη... ο λογος ειναι οτι στο normal close η επαφη ειναι κλειστη (περναει ρευμα) μεχρι να φτασουμε στην θερμοκρασια που θελουμε οπου και ανοιγει η επαφη αρα κοβεται το ρευμα που περναει απο το θερμαντικο σωμα.. οι normal open ειναι ανοιχτοι (δεν περναει ρευμα) οσο η θερμοκρασια ειναι κατω απο αυτη που εχουμε ρυθμιση... οταν ανεβει κλεινει η επαφη και δουλευει το μοτερ μεχρι να κατεβει η θερμοκρασια και να ανοιξει παλι η επαφη του θερμοστατη με αποτελεσμα να κοψει το μοτερ... αυτα που λεω εδω στην ουσια τα γραφει το λινκ που εδωσες...

τωρα αφου ξερουμε το ο θερμοστατης του ψυγειου ειναι normal open και δουλευει αναλογα με την συστολη διαστολη λογο την θερμοκρασιας (αρα και την πιεση μεσα στο σωληνακι) αν κοπει θα χαθει τελειως η πιεση μεσα στο σωληνακι... αρα επειδη πλεον λογο της πολυ χαμηλης πιεσης ο θερμοστατης θα νομιζει οτι εχει χαμηλη θερμοκρασια αρα δηλαδη θα κοψει το μοτερ... ελπιζω να καταλαβες πως το εννοω..
ασχετο αλλα οι περισσοτεροι θερμοστατες εχουν 3 επαφες... common nornal open και close το open παει στο μοτερ και στο close μπορει να μπει μια λυχνια που να μας δειχνει ποτε η θερμοκρασια ειναι οκ
καποιοι εχουν 4 επαφες... στην 4 επαφη υπαρχει μια μονιμη εξοδος οταν ο θερμοστατης δεν ειναι στο μηδεν οπου αυτη δινει ταση στο κυκλωμα με την λαμπα του ψυγειου... αυτο και οταν κανετε αποψυξη το ψυγειο (πατε δλδ τον θερμοστατη στο μηδεν) δεν αναβει η λαμπα... αυτα στα πιο παλιας τεχνολογιας ψυγεια.. γιατι τωρα τα περισσοτερα εχουν πλακετες με ηλετρονικους θερμοστατες..

----------


## aletheod

Δεν προσπαθησα να βγαλω με μαχαιρι τον παγο ...εκανα αποψυξη,εβαλα και νερο στο δοχειο αλλα δεν εγινε κατι..αυτοματη αποψυξη δεν εχει..θα φωναξω καποιον ειδικο να το δει απο κοντα.. Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι!

----------


## PCMan

Στο δοχείο δεν βάζεις νερό! Από μόνο του βγάζει νερά και το δοχείο είναι εκεί για να προλαβαίνει να εξατμίζεται και να μην τρέχει στο πάτωμα.

----------

